# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  MP3 of the Day - Baldassari

## NewsFetcher

*MP3 of the Day*

From the Mandolin Cafe MP3 Library.

Song title: _Baldassari_
By: Buddy Merriam - Baldassari from the album Back Roads Mandolin



Stream it below or download it:



Your browser does not support the audio element.


Get this cut and 600+ other tunes on the Cafe MP3 page

----------

